# Show Your Face Thread



## soccercruiser87

Time for a new thread. 

Same rules as before.

Now, lets see everyone.


----------



## soccercruiser87

I'll start it off, here's a picture of me and my cousin Sarah


----------



## MickeyisBeast

New SYF? cooool 
AND I'M FIRST? Yessss.





Me and the JB cutout at the mall
(No, I'm not in love with him.)





Me and my bestfriend ever.
(No, I'm not way taller than her, it's just taken at a funny angle, I'm only like half an inch taller than her)





Rock it like a Southern Girl.


----------



## mickey'sbff

This picture is like 2 years old, but what the heck, I still love it 





[/url] n1332840051_30024179_4780 by fc757a3d6ad608874a50af8d4007a60d, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

yaaay for new thread


----------



## gatorsfan

just look at these and you'll know all you need to know about me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











snipers... 
just pure awesomeness


----------



## nerdylightbulb

This is me :3


----------



## grandfloluver

This is me at WDW! Still, don't have a picture without braces!


----------



## Disney_Dreaming1

I'm new so i'm not sure how to post pics but when i figure it out i'll post a pic


----------



## disneedust1429

mee  its a bit old, but i'll take a new pic soon


----------



## twiVAMPluvr

me before an interview






my little cousin & me in WDW from june 2010






my best friend christina & i


----------



## charliebrown

me.....I didn't even know my picture was being taken.....


----------



## LondonUnderground

hotel mirror in boston (;






this was at a photoshoot thingy i had for my birthday.  i'm second from left.






same mirror as the first picture bahaha.
i don't know wassup with my shorts and polo on the left though... it looks like i'm pulling my shorts xD






yummy starbucks in the copley plaza, bro!
my hair looks all euuuurgh because we don't get humidity in england, so it goes... poofy to say the least. so i have to tie it down (;
also reppin' the red sox. <3


----------



## Cinderelli16

I really need some new pictures, oh well hahah





This picture cracks me up xD











((


----------



## TylerFG

Me and my friend Kiersten.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:




----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Me on the saddle at Texas Roadhouse !
I love my Seaworld hoodie<3


----------



## baby<3

I haven't been on here in a bazillion trillion years but here's a picture of me at a toga partyyy


----------



## Keegro08

Me with some of my hoodrats during spirit week. Our class color was orange as you can tell.














I'm the tall kid.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

^Just thought I'd say you look like one of my friends from youth group. Lol


----------



## TylerFG

I <3 Phoenix


----------



## I Am What I Am

I took this one yesterday. The purple thing in my hair was a streamer from the "Move It, Shake It, Celebrate It" thing. It shot them right next to us and I grabbed it out of the air. I may hate the show, but I'm a sucker for streamers. xD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

everyone is gogeous


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

That's me in the middle


----------



## scarscar93

dolled up for a photoshoot I had with a friend:





and at the park:


----------



## Keegro08

¡WDW!girlrox(:;39966343 said:
			
		

> ^Just thought I'd say you look like one of my friends from youth group. Lol



Well I hope that is a good thing.


----------



## ginnygirl102

I haven't been here in like over a year...but here's one of me at my old school's homecoming a few months ago


----------



## ginnygirl102

Sorry the picture is quite large...haha


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## grandfloluver

Me yesterday before a basketball game!


----------



## mickey'sbff

My Kangaroo ears


----------



## chrissyluvswdw




----------



## StephaniexMarie

I'm kinda new here but hey, this is me


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

StephaniexMarie said:


> I'm kinda new here but hey, this is me



awwww welcome to DIS  You look very pretty  Love the dress


----------



## StephaniexMarie

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> awwww welcome to DIS  You look very pretty  Love the dress



aww thank you very much! haha


----------



## disneydance

Haven't posted a picture in a really long time so this is me now a days the first ones from this summer in Canada, the second ones a picture I took right before leaving for Tolo a few weeks back


----------



## yamindie

Well i was in a photo shoot recently so i thought why not show my face =P 







[/IMG]


----------



## Shadowpan

I just started here.  hope the picture works haha


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Me with my Sorcerer Mickey dolly


----------



## rhinosbiggestfan

Me and Tiana (my second fave disney princess) aboard the Disney Wonder a few weeks ago...


----------



## BroadwayGirlJulia

yamindie said:


> Well i was in a photo shoot recently so i thought why not show my face =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Lovin' the Toms!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I just finally decided to show my face, so here I am (waiting in line to get on TSM):






Sorry its kinda blurry


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I just finally decided to show my face, so here I am (waiting in line to get on TSM):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its kinda blurry



Love your hair!<3


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> Love your hair!<3



Thanks Val! It luckily wasn't in a mess that day.


----------



## mickey'sbff

My new Little Mermaid shirt!   Sorry my finger got in the way....


----------



## chrissyluvswdw




----------



## Feathers

me with Pluto at Tokyo DisneySea last year. :U


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I just got back from a concert!





Angelo Parente from Motionless in White and me





Shawn Milke from Alesana and me.









Dennis Lee from Alesana and me. The first picture, Kody took on accident and he complained he couldn't pose XD The second picture is his pose.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I'm only posting one XD


----------



## LondonUnderground

this is me and 2 of my bestfriends on the last day before summer! i'm in the middle facing the camera ahahahaha!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

mickey'sbff said:


> My new Little Mermaid shirt!   Sorry my finger got in the way....



My bestfriend has the same TLM shirt! I love it


----------



## Cinderelli16

mickey'sbff said:


> My new Little Mermaid shirt!   Sorry my finger got in the way....



love love LOVE your shirt!


----------



## beautyandthesea

uhhhh..i havent been on here in a while. lol
how do you post a picture onto the boards? haha

heres my tumblr for now!
http://alyssagobragh.tumblr.com/
(under construction..lol)


----------



## grandfloluver

Here's a few recent pics of me!!(Im the short one in the middle with brown curly hair) That's my stunt group!




Me yesterday!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Me in the King of Pussia mall sporting my new Aeropostale hoodie


----------



## Princess_Meghan <3

I'm kinda new here(I made my account a while ago, but just started posting recently). This is me when my friends took me to see Disney Princess Wishes on Ice for my Birthday. The first one is from the Cheesecake Factory before the show, and the second one is at the Center where the show was


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I dyed my hair to a normal color lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

aww, everyone's so gorgeous!

well, i went for a sleepover at my friends house, and we basically just took pictures. so... :')


----------



## roseharris

pretty faces seen today...lolz


----------



## TylerFG

Figment FTW!!!


----------



## beautyandthesea

ughhh its not working -_-


----------



## Emzie

in Roma with daddy!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

^^^^ I LOVE your hair !











My friends and I, im in the bluuuuuue  . We are dressed up for a formal partyy


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Emzie said:


> in Roma with daddy!



Wow!  You is pretty


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I know I post here too much, but I met Aaron Gillespie!


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

With the Tangled characters and my best friend:






Flynn has his arm around me


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

TylerFG said:


> Figment FTW!!!



Love the shirt!! Must have. <3


----------



## kat7709

This is me:


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

.


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

this was during our big snowstorm in january . i lost my card reader so i cant put my latest Disney pics up


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

Really bored, here you go.


----------



## SparklePrincess~

This one is from a recent photoshoot.





And this one is me and my boyfriend<3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hai I'm Sara(h) and this is me showing my face.

I dressed up all summer-y for my brothers baseball game today.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

senior photoshoot? 





4-15-11...Prom date? Now boyfriend. 





The 'M' is for the college I'll be going to next year.. McNeese


----------



## LJWarriors16

nevermind


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

My last cruise!  We did a christmas one last year!
So excited for #6 this July!





My friend Rach and I playing around on photobooth in the kitchen at boarding school!  This photo makes me lol hahaha


I'm on the right for both!


----------



## mickey'sbff




----------



## TylerFG




----------



## metsluva57

omg! i haven't been on in FOREVER!! but i just got back from DC with my school band (we were in the cherry blossom parade) so here's some of me...

wax museum:










air and space museum:





me(left) and my friend jackie (right) before a 3d movie





WWII memorial





Dinner cruise in DC:
my friend emma (left) and me (right) (i'm squatting so i look shorter than her lol)





kickline/colorguard girls in 9th grade (i'm the middle one):





me and my friend jackie walking to the white house:





sooo yeahh  lol..sorry i haven't been on in sooo long! i'm gonna try to make more time for the dis!

p.s. sorry they're soo big!...too lazy to re-size


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

^ I love your pictures from the wax museum!


I haven't posted a picture in a while.


----------



## SparklePrincess~

I really like these two pictures!! 

I edited this one myself! :





This is me and a few of my friends going to a Gators game! I'm in the middle. :


----------



## disneyloverxo92

Me and my sister getting ready for my cousins wedding :]


----------



## Monorail Fan:)




----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

So I know I haven't been on in forever, so I'm gonna post some pictures of myself!

I have to repost these because I moved the photos. Gr.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Me on the PeopleMover:


----------



## mickey'sbff

Me on a tree swing in my friend's backyard


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Me with the Jonas Brothers.  I am between Nick and Joe.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everyone's really adorable 

Well, I got three inches off my hair, sooooo

Before:





After:












(I get this asked all the time. In the "before" picture my shirt says "beautiful" and in the after me shirt says "your smile makes me smile" Me and my friend got that same heart shirt in the after picture because it reminded us of JB's "U Smile" xD)

wow, my room's a total mess with miss-matched sheets both times! ignore the mess. I'm lucky my room is that clean...


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Sara I love your new haircut!!!!!
So cute!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Sara(h),I love your new haircut!! 





Why am I so tomboy-ish? lol.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> Why am I so tomboy-ish? lol.


Trust me, I feel the same exact way.


----------



## I Am What I Am

This is me at Disney at the end of March:


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

can someone tell me how to upload a picture? im kind of new to this...


----------



## I Am What I Am

XOPrincessMinnie said:


> can someone tell me how to upload a picture? im kind of new to this...


Just go to photobucket.com, make an account (if you don't already have one) and upload the picture. Then get the IMG code, copy that and paste it into a post.

Also,


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

thank you!


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

cheerleading 2011...




and this Easter..


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Very pretty


----------



## CowboyErin

Me at the park


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## Spongeblair

*Don't know if anyone here remembers me? I recognise a few faces  
*


----------



## grandfloluver

Me and my best friend at prom! 




Us before prom!!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

He caught me off guard...





A smile?





"Don't stick your tongue out at me!"
"Don't take random pictures of me!"


----------



## cheshie04

Eh, we'll see if this photo link works.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm68_qP0SV0&feature=channel_video_title

Me drumming.


----------



## FairyPiranha

Hey y'all!






Me at Prom






My Headshot


----------



## Shadowpan

¡WDW!girlrox(:;41047268 said:
			
		

> He caught me off guard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't stick your tongue out at me!"
> "Don't take random pictures of me!"



OH MY GOSH!!!!!! Does anybody else see this or am I just crazy? Pretty close if you ask me.


----------



## charliebrown

Shadowpan said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!! Does anybody else see this or am I just crazy? Pretty close if you ask me.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Shadowpan said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!! Does anybody else see this or am I just crazy? Pretty close if you ask me.



Well thanks Lol I've never been told I look like her before. Haha I don't really see it, but maybe because I think she's gorgeous. Lol Thanks though


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

me and my friend Sarah at Band Banquet tonight  (im the one on the left)


----------



## mickey'sbff

My haircut, and I happened to be wearing my Little Mermaid shirt again! (Now it seems like the only shirt I own..haha, but it's not )


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

haha i have that shirt 2


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Taylor_moonwalker said:


> haha i have that shirt 2



As do I...


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Three pictures of me and friends from prom.*These were taken at the very end, that's why I look so so so tired. It's because I was.* These are ones taken on my phone and I don't have the official pictures yet, but when I get them they'll be on here! Haha

Sammy!




Sommer!




Jenna!


----------



## WDWFreakOfOklahoma.

Hey, I'm Cara! :]
Me with my newest mickey ears. )




Hiii. lol.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Okay, I haven't been on the dis in like forever. But I am back! I go to Disney World in 10 days! I'm super excited!






i'm in the blue, i tore my acl and my meniscus twice back in march and had surgery 9 weeks ago, that explains the brace!


----------



## TylerFG

Haha, me in Animal Kingdom on my last trip last year.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

i havent been on here forever and im prolly one of the oldest but heres me last summer at wdw:


----------



## lpe_bratz

Darkwing Duck said:


> i havent been on here forever and im prolly one of the oldest but heres me last summer at wdw:



Yes KP, you're one of the oldest 

I haven't been on in forever either..so here goes!  (Sorry if they're really big)

The boyfriend and I..





Family Pictures..




















My niece Adelynn and I..





New niece Taylor!





And just me..


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> Okay, I haven't been on the dis in like forever. But I am back! I go to Disney World in 10 days! I'm super excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in the blue, i tore my acl and my meniscus twice back in march and had surgery 9 weeks ago, that explains the brace!



Looking good rachel


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Looking good rachel



Well thanks Luis(; I MISS YOU


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I'm another oldie..but I'm making a come back because I'm Disney deprived 

Here's mee


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I dyed my hair last night


----------



## charliebrown

^^^ Hello Panda.....


----------



## D Morggggg




----------



## nerdylightbulb

Kind of a bad picture, but I wanted a picture of my hair before it fades lol


----------



## FairyPiranha

Nice hair! How did your hair hold up to the bleaching?


----------



## Emzie

MAY 13th: LAST DAY OF SCHOOL!

Me and my catering class in my last ever catering lesson! Im the one with my hand up. Don't ask...





Me and the catering girls. (I didn't realise the photo was being taken, thats why all the others are smiling and I'm not )


----------



## nerdylightbulb

FairyPiranha said:


> Nice hair! How did your hair hold up to the bleaching?



My hair is DEAD now.


----------



## BrazyWorld2




----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

BrazyWorld2 said:


>



Hey I was there when Ben took that picture! I feel so in the loop.


----------



## TylerFG

Lol, I don't even know who this chick was when I took this. XD


----------



## charliebrown

Tyler, youre such a player...


----------



## TylerFG

charliebrown said:


> Tyler, youre such a player...



Lawls. She just came up to me and took the picture with me. It's like a real life Big Lipped Alligator Moment. XD


----------



## Stitch95

I'd like to post a photo, but im not sure how to, could someone walk me through it?


----------



## Emzie

Stitch95 said:


> I'd like to post a photo, but im not sure how to, could someone walk me through it?



Make a photobucket account if you don't already have one at photobucket.com and then upload the picture(s) you want. Then, once they're uploaded, copy the IMG code(s) and paste it into your reply!


----------



## Stitch95

Emzie said:


> Make a photobucket account if you don't already have one at photobucket.com and then upload the picture(s) you want. Then, once they're uploaded, copy the IMG code(s) and paste it into your reply!



ok, thank you!


----------



## Stitch4Prez




----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Disneylove1228

me and my dh!


----------



## scrub05

Hey guys.! I haven't been on in forever but for 
those who don't know I'm Kate.!

Everyones pictures look great.! 

Heres me.


----------



## scrub05

WDWFreakOfOklahoma. said:


> Hey, I'm Cara! :]
> Me with my newest mickey ears. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiii. lol.



Oh my goodness Cara., you're gorgeous.!
-Kate.


----------



## grandfloluver

me about a month ago! I just felt like posting a pic....


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Me and my big curls 
haha oh sepiaaa.....


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Ow ow lizzy (;




My natural hair lizzy! Oh and the freckles


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> Ow ow lizzy (;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My natural hair lizzy! Oh and the freckles



Awwe! Cute! I love your hairrrr!


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

¡WDW!girlrox(:;41423645 said:
			
		

> Awwe! Cute! I love your hairrrr!



You have already seen this picture about 123456 times


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

.


----------



## charliebrown

sorry


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's been a while...
This is me and my best friend Rachel.
I took her with me to a baseball tournament and we went on the playground like the cool kids that we are (;








(I'm on the left and she's on the right in both pictures)


----------



## LondonUnderground

here's me being secksi next to my favourite poster evaaaaa

I'm in my pj's and it was late so I look pretty crappy hahhahaha


----------



## charliebrown

LondonUnderground said:


> here's me being secksi next to my favourite poster evaaaaa
> 
> I'm in my pj's and it was late so I look pretty crappy hahhahaha



Straight outa Compton
 Life 4 Thuggin


----------



## Stitch95

Outside the Contemporary Resort.. im the one with the long hair... please dont ask me what im doing with my legs.. because i have no idea


----------



## Stitch95

at prom with my best friend.. im the one doing the hugging 






sorry about the quality..


----------



## scarscar93

Taken at my school's graduation a little over a week ago:


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

scarscar93 said:


> Taken at my school's graduation a little over a week ago:



Catherine, you are _so _gorgeous.


----------



## gatorsfan

metsluva57 said:


> omg! i haven't been on in FOREVER!! but i just got back from DC with my school band (we were in the cherry blossom parade) so here's some of me...
> 
> wax museum:
> air and space museum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me(left) and my friend jackie (right) before a 3d movie
> 
> WWII memorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner cruise in DC:
> my friend emma (left) and me (right) (i'm squatting so i look shorter than her lol)
> 
> kickline/colorguard girls in 9th grade (i'm the middle one):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend jackie walking to the white house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo yeahh  lol..sorry i haven't been on in sooo long! i'm gonna try to make more time for the dis!
> 
> p.s. sorry they're soo big!...too lazy to re-size



The Air and space museum and WWII memorial are really cool i like DC did you get to go into the Washington monument??

and you said color guard as in a really colorguard? like presenting the colors and such? cuz im also in a ColorGuard im the Ncoic of mine  Been wondering if there was anyone else on the boards who was in a Colorguard

here are some neat things we did with our rifles and flags

Those are Standing tottally on their own





we call this the Ghost Guard




The X Rifles


----------



## gatorsfan

MickeyisBeast said:


> It's been a while...
> This is me and my best friend Rachel.
> I took her with me to a baseball tournament and we went on the playground like the cool kids that we are (;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm on the left and she's on the right in both pictures)



looking pretty as always Sara


----------



## charliebrown

I always thought gators fan was a dude.


----------



## gatorsfan

he is ding dong i was just reealllllllyyyyyy bored last night 

and there aint nothing wrong with a guy telling a girl she looks pretty

i am a guy to clear things up


----------



## gatorsfan

he is ding dong i was just reealllllllyyyyyy bored last night 

and there aint nothing wrong with a guy telling a girl she looks pretty

i am a guy to clear things up


----------



## charliebrown

gatorsfan said:


> he is ding dong i was just reealllllllyyyyyy bored last night
> 
> and there aint nothing wrong with a guy telling a girl she looks pretty
> 
> i am a guy to clear things up



oh, i thought you posted those..... sorry.


----------



## gatorsfan

charliebrown said:


> oh, i thought you posted those..... sorry.



its ok no harm done


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Me and Sarah (mickeyisbeast) video chatting it up


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

i feel like i haven't been on the dis in ages....... wow it's been so long since i last posted a picture x


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Me, Eimear, Timmy, and Sarah! 
We were all laughing because of Eimear's microphone xD


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

My attempt at a hair bow


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

who needs headbands eh?   very pretty btw


----------



## I Am What I Am

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> Me, Eimear, Timmy, and Sarah!
> We were all laughing because of Eimear's microphone xD


Secksi


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> who needs headbands eh?   very pretty btw



What this directed towards me? haha


----------



## charliebrown

¡WDW!girlrox(:;41573537 said:
			
		

> My attempt at a hair bow


----------



## mickey'sbff

Me at the Franklin Institute. It's not the best picture, but I like it.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Me at the Franklin Institute. It's not the best picture, but I like it.



I love the train. I always used to go in it when I was little.


----------



## TylerFG

¡WDW!girlrox(:;41573537 said:
			
		

> My attempt at a hair bow



It looks nice, Lizzy.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

charliebrown said:


>



Haha....no thanks..



TylerFG said:


> It looks nice, Lizzy.



Thanks!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

¡WDW!girlrox(:;41574555 said:
			
		

> What this directed towards me? haha



hahah yes it was  I forgot to quote


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahah yes it was  I forgot to quote



It's okay haha thanks


----------



## minniemouse440044

KATIE AND I FINALLY MET! SHE IS ON MY BED RIGHT NOW<3
SHES LIFE OF THE PARTY!


----------



## Emzie

PROM! just had to upload a couple of photos!
for the record, i'm in green!

here's one of me and my date and my friend





GROUP PHOTO!





the girlies...





and the lads!





and finally, me with my 3 best friends in front of our bus


----------



## Stitch95

Emzie said:


> PROM! just had to upload a couple of photos!
> for the record, i'm in green!
> 
> here's one of me and my date and my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROUP PHOTO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girlies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the lads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, me with my 3 best friends in front of our bus



aww, you look so pretty 
btw i love your dress


----------



## disneedust1429

Havnt been on in forever >.< but here 

I feel like I'm looking into someones soul or some thin like tht... idannooo ahaha ^.^







When me nd my friend went posing with food xD






movie night with my lil sister


----------



## chrissyluvswdw

Not the best picture...


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:




----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## TylerFG




----------



## poohbearluver

nott the best pic, but whatevs.


----------



## minniemouse440044

heyguyz


----------



## Princess Row

Boyfriend and I at prom in April  





When I still had braces :]


----------



## Emzie

Princess Row said:


> Boyfriend and I at prom in April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I still had braces :]



that color looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## TylerFG

Me doing a special effects test for a short film I'm working on.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

My sister and I with Rapunzel and Flynn


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

so adorable Valerie


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue




----------



## Tranceptor2K9

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


>



Very pretty


----------



## PrincessKendall

is there any way to upload a picture without using photobucket? my computers old and that webside isn't working properly.help !


----------



## The_Aviator

not too sure Kendall, although if you have a search around there are lots of other websites that host pictures as well.


----------



## PrincessKendall

The_Aviator said:


> not too sure Kendall, although if you have a search around there are lots of other websites that host pictures as well.



thanks i found other websites but my computer doesnt show that thing that you type in the word to prove youre a human ahah, so i can't share one


----------



## The_Aviator

PrincessKendall said:


> thanks i found other websites but my computer doesnt show that thing that you type in the word to prove youre a human ahah, so i can't share one


hmm that's interesting, I've read that sometimes it happense because your firewall is blocking it or perhaps some settings in your internet browser?


----------



## PrincessKendall

The_Aviator said:


> hmm that's interesting, I've read that sometimes it happense because your firewall is blocking it or perhaps some settings in your internet browser?



ya i dont know, im not good with computers haha, but were working on getting a new one, we've had this one for way too long


----------



## BK228

Myself and my favorite teacher Mr. Rhode


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

Really bored, so here's and updated pic!


----------



## disneedust1429

kay so... some of these might b a lil old. && idunno, but i think ive already posted 1 of these pics xD idunno. kay..


My best friends, me, && my bf  im the girl on the far right, my bf the blondie next to me haha. not the guy hangin over me nd my bf. haha thts my best friend xD






Me posin && using an app on the iphone for this 






From left to right ~ My daddy, me, my lil sister, my mommy, && my moms friend (my moms friend nd her mom came down nd visited us nd we took them 2 disneyland, hollywood, etc etc ahaha) 







me on 7-11 day!! ahaha. slurpees<3 







me 


















alrrigghttyy then <3 ^_^


----------



## poohbearluver

besides the fact that im smiling like a socially awkward horse, not bad for me.


----------



## PrincessKendall

disneedust1429 said:


> kay so... some of these might b a lil old. && idunno, but i think ive already posted 1 of these pics xD idunno. kay..
> 
> 
> My best friends, me, && my bf  im the girl on the far right, my bf the blondie next to me haha. not the guy hangin over me nd my bf. haha thts my best friend xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me posin && using an app on the iphone for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right ~ My daddy, me, my lil sister, my mommy, && my moms friend (my moms friend nd her mom came down nd visited us nd we took them 2 disneyland, hollywood, etc etc ahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on 7-11 day!! ahaha. slurpees<3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alrrigghttyy then <3 ^_^



youre so pretttty girl !


----------



## soccercruiser87

Awesome pics everyone! I haven't posted a picture in a while so here's one


----------



## CowboyErin

Me with Lotso nbd~


----------



## TylerFG

Me and my friend Sarah being weirdos and playing with a clown nose. XD


----------



## Stitch95

TylerFG said:


> Me and my friend Sarah being weirdos and playing with a clown nose. XD



this looks like something i would do with my friends


----------



## TylerFG

Stitch95 said:


> this looks like something i would do with my friends



Lol, it's stupid, but it's fun.


----------



## Stitch95

TylerFG said:


> Lol, it's stupid, but it's fun.



haha the other day my friend and I took over a hundred photos with my sisters webcam on her laptop


----------



## TylerFG

Stitch95 said:


> haha the other day my friend and I took over a hundred photos with my sisters webcam on her laptop



It's fun to do. Trust me.


----------



## Stitch95

TylerFG said:


> It's fun to do. Trust me.



teehee then i posted all of the pictures on facebook


----------



## TylerFG

Stitch95 said:


> teehee then i posted all of the pictures on facebook



That's what me and Sarah did. It was fun.


----------



## minniemouse440044

me and katie being hot


----------



## TylerFG

Me in my new Doctor Who shirt.


----------



## LondonUnderground

me, elly and rihannon at the train station before going to see DH2!

there was so many of us. 






this was about just under half of us? with all of our DH symbols (;


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I'm Abbi! Age 13!


























Later y'all! (The Texan in me in unleashed...haha!)


----------



## BK228

Just a few pictures with my cousin. Hope i dont look to bad


----------



## soccercruiser87

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## thelittlestmermaid

This is me! The picture is the regular sized version of my avatar.


----------



## RockMyOvenMittOff

I took this picture in the most awkward way possible as a joke and I overdid it.

I must be actual awkward xD


----------



## Stitch4Prez

RockMyOvenMittOff said:


> I took this picture in the most awkward way possible as a joke and I overdid it.
> 
> I must be actual awkward xD



Hmm... I think you should grow your hair out.

Just messing with ya, welcome back.


----------



## RockMyOvenMittOff

Stitch4Prez said:


> Hmm... I think you should grow your hair out.
> 
> Just messing with ya, welcome back.



You know, this morning I was thinking the same thing. Yeah I think I'll grow it out xD


----------



## Stitch4Prez

RockMyOvenMittOff said:


> You know, this morning I was thinking the same thing. Yeah I think I'll grow it out xD



You totally should


----------



## soccercruiser87

thelittlestmermaid said:


> This is me! The picture is the regular sized version of my avatar.



very pretty!


----------



## thelittlestmermaid

soccercruiser87 said:


> very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I'm Abbi! Age 13!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later y'all! (The Texan in me in unleashed...haha!)


Very pretty Abbi. Beautiful


----------



## Stitch95

nvm


----------



## StephaniexMarie

Here's me!


----------



## BroadwayGirlJulia

StephaniexMarie said:


> Here's me!



I love the phone case and the shirt!


----------



## StephaniexMarie

BroadwayGirlJulia said:


> I love the phone case and the shirt!



Thank you!


----------



## Stitch95

stitch 






sorry for the incredibly large size :/


----------



## mnlibzi

Stitch95 said:


> stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the incredibly large size :/



I have that stitch too!


----------



## Stitch95

mnlibzi said:


> I have that stitch too!



WIN!!
I've had him for so long now..and i took him everywhere with me when i was younger.. so he's not in top shape anymore ):


----------



## LondonUnderground

i got a haircut.


----------



## mnlibzi

Here I am! This picture isn't super current, but I still look like this... Except my hair is longer!


----------



## disneedust1429

Stitch95 said:


> stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the incredibly large size :/




omg i have that too!! lolololol xD


----------



## Stitch95

disneedust1429 said:


> omg i have that too!! lolololol xD



hahaha WIN!
I love my Stitch 
i use to take him everywhere when i was younger... so he is not of the best quality now


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Minnie, Me, My sister, and Mickey at a meet and greet place in The Magic Kingdom. This was almost a month ago, I miss it already


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

^ Such a cute photo!

So heres a few of me 

Messing around on a night out
Again, on a night out, I'm second in from the right.
Messing around backstage at my dance show
Another dance show..
Myself and my boyfriend 

Links are so much neater (and smaller!) than me putting the actual photos on!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Awesome pictures everyone! Everyone is looking great!


----------



## PrincessKendall

this is moi






me and my fav stuffy from disney bolt<3


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I love those pictures of you! You are sooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha, love Bolt!


----------



## PrincessKendall

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I love those pictures of you! You are sooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha, love Bolt!



thanks !


----------



## soccercruiser87

PrincessKendall said:


> this is moi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my fav stuffy from disney bolt<3



great pics I do have to say I like bolt lol, your very pretty tho!


----------



## PrincessKendall

soccercruiser87 said:


> great pics I do have to say I like bolt lol, your very pretty tho!



thanks !


----------



## TylerFG

PrincessKendall said:


> this is moi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my fav stuffy from disney bolt<3



Cute.


----------



## PrincessKendall

thank you


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

I just got my hair dip-dyed, which is basically I just got the ends of my hair dyed a different color


----------



## Stitch95

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> I just got my hair dip-dyed, which is basically I just got the ends of my hair dyed a different color



Allie, you're so gorgeous... and i really love you're hair


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Stitch95 said:


> Allie, you're so gorgeous... and i really love you're hair



Thanks so much Amy!


----------



## Stitch95

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> Thanks so much Amy!



you're welcome


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

My sister and I at Universal Studios.  ~
I'm wearing the Nashville shirt. <3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

this is me


----------



## andylcq

Cinderelli16 said:


> I really need some new pictures, oh well hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture cracks me up xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((


GOOD


----------



## poohbearluver

lol just gonna interrupt all of the goodlooking pictures and leave this here


----------



## scarscar93

me & my axe-murderer eyes


----------



## Stitch95

scarscar93 said:


> me & my axe-murderer eyes



aww you're so pretty


----------



## LondonUnderground

hi


----------



## laxchik18

how do i post an attachment. it wont let me use that little add image button


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> I just got my hair dip-dyed, which is basically I just got the ends of my hair dyed a different color



i've been wanting to do that to my hair! it happens to my hair naturally during the summer, but i really want it to be permanent


----------



## Astrorockdiva

Man I havent posted a picture on here since 2008... 




Me and Duffy Bear <3


----------



## DisneylandGirl1998




----------



## DisneylandGirl1998

how do you get pics on here?


----------



## soccercruiser87

DisneylandGirl1998 said:


> how do you get pics on here?



1. Use a picture hosting site such as photobucket
2. Upload the picture(s) on photobucket
3. Copy the "IMG code" of the picture(s) you want to post on the DISboards
4. Paste the "IMG code" in the message field on the DISboards 
5. Submit reply or you can preview post if you want to see if you have done it right and that the image will appear

Any other questions just ask


----------



## DisneylandGirl1998

yes i actually am 13 not 10


----------



## LondonUnderground




----------



## grandfloluver

i haven't posted a picture in a while....so here are a few!  They are ok....but not my favorites  









......haha yeah....i still have my HSM poster in my room.  I just can't bring myself to take it down.


----------



## TylerFG

grandfloluver said:


> i haven't posted a picture in a while....so here are a few!  They are ok....but not my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......haha yeah....i still have my HSM poster in my room.  I just can't bring myself to take it down.



Cute.


----------



## grandfloluver

TylerFG said:


> Cute.



Well, Thanks!


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

I GOT MYSELF A SPARKLY HEADBAND.
I don't know what the website thing on the top is l0l


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

this is from 2 years ago, lol, but I'll have a current one up soon


----------



## Irish_Mike

Please excuse the ugliness.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Irish_Mike said:


> Please excuse the ugliness.



Haha, I LOVE that I can see your deodorant in the picture!!!!!  It's not that bad!


----------



## disneedust1429




----------



## marypops!

Rare picture of me :-O






Tell me, how old do I look...? Last week, someone asked if I was 17, which was weird...


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Yeahhhh...Hi. ~


----------



## Stitch95

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> Yeahhhh...Hi. ~



You're so pretty


----------



## CowboyErin

ew l0l


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

CowboyErin said:


> ew l0l



oh ha1 d3r3 s3cks1
you look so presh


----------



## CowboyErin

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> oh ha1 d3r3 s3cks1
> you look so presh



l0l~

thanks!


----------



## qwertyuioas8

Here is me and my friend in line for Snow White's Scary Adventures (I am on the right). My dream is to get into the college program to work at the place I love most!


----------



## poohbearluver




----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

That's me in the front and my bff Holly in the back, classy I know


----------



## poohbearluver

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> That's me in the front and my bff Holly in the back, classy I know



gaaaaawjus dahling


----------



## TylerFG

CowboyErin said:


> ew l0l



You look good.


----------



## DisneylandGirl1998

marypops! said:


> Rare picture of me :-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, how old do I look...? Last week, someone asked if I was 17, which was weird...



i thinks u look 27


----------



## CowboyErin

TylerFG said:


> You look good.



Thanks!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

me acting like the girls on facebook





i dressed up my bff~





lol i was pretending to act like selena gomez


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I haven't posted a picture of myself in a while~



And, I thought I might as well post this picture, since it's a year old today lol


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

Okay, so here's two recent pics-

Boring webcam pic-





Me at the Jets training camp today (is wearing sunglasses cheating?)-


----------



## Jonas

Hi


----------



## MickeyisBeast

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;42229406 said:
			
		

> Okay, so here's two recent pics-
> 
> Boring webcam pic-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at the Jets training camp today (is wearing sunglasses cheating?)-



Go Jets!


----------



## Jonas

CowboyErin said:


> ew l0l


you are a cutie.


----------



## Stitch95

nvm


----------



## CowboyErin

Jonas said:


> you are a cutie.



thanks!


----------



## poohbearluver

phineas shirt ftw 

(l0l bad pic of me but bossss shirt)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I wear sweatshirts in the middle of August~


----------



## Jonas

you look like someone I know named Kayla.

My last trip surfing






Me and Dad


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Eeyore love~




Oh hai


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

My boys Phineas and Ferb. <3 ~


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Everyone is SO pretty! Love the pictures of everyone!


----------



## Stitch95

nvm


----------



## TylerFG

Stitch95 said:


> stitch <3



Cute.


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Boring Sunday my n00n friends


----------



## poohbearluver

l0l the lighting's weird


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Kinda old...from Prom in May






Professional Pictures we had done for my Grandma


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

You all look very pretty


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Selly G ducky face~





idk what I was even laughing at...



TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> Boring Sunday my n00n friends



y0u l00k s0 pr3$h~


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

MickeyisBeast said:


> Selly G ducky face~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk what I was even laughing at...
> 
> 
> 
> y0u l00k s0 pr3$h~



Your secksiness is over powering the page. Get off (;


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

I just wanted to show you all my new feather extensions~


----------



## PrincessKendall

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> I just wanted to show you all my new feather extensions~



those are sick!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessKendall

love is LOUDER than the whispers as you walk by.. than the pressure to be perfect..than gossip..than cyberbullying.
this campaign means ALOT to me




 me and the CAAAUTE mickey chocolate thing my mom bought me td C:


----------



## Chelsealizw




----------



## poohbearluver

PrincessKendall said:


> love is LOUDER than the whispers as you walk by.. than the pressure to be perfect..than gossip..than cyberbullying.
> this campaign means ALOT to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and the CAAAUTE mickey chocolate thing my mom bought me td C:



i just wanted to tell you that you're incredibly gorgeous 

(and that chocolate mickey thing looks deelish)


----------



## PrincessKendall

poohbearluver said:


> i just wanted to tell you that you're incredibly gorgeous
> 
> (and that chocolate mickey thing looks deelish)



aw thanks ! <3
& omg it so was....


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

PrincessKendall said:


> those are sick!!!!!!!



thanks

OH HAI GUISE MORE PICTURES L0L0L
I straightened my hair- which is rare. 




andddd I ate ice cream


----------



## poohbearluver

TheDreamsComeTrue said:


> thanks
> 
> OH HAI GUISE MORE PICTURES L0L0L
> I straightened my hair- which is rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andddd I ate ice cream



$0 pr3$hh 
btdubbs i love your extensionssss


----------



## rhinosbiggestfan

PHINEAS AND FERB!!


----------



## poohbearluver

the result of boredom, and i was really happy l0l





weeeee im purple


----------



## Stitch4Prez

Playing with my new webcam....
Sorry for the size, editing was giving me a hard time.

Hair:




Hat:




Hoodie:


----------



## PrincessKendall

Jonas said:


> Hi



you are the just cutest thing omgg


----------



## fruto95

Stitch4Prez said:


> Playing with my new webcam....
> Sorry for the size, editing was giving me a hard time.
> 
> Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoodie:



well arent you the cutiest thing!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Sorry ignore this...


----------



## StephaniexMarie

I got bored with my webcam yesterday haha


----------



## poohbearluver

ignore my creepy eyes l0l


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

poohbearluver said:


> ignore my creepy eyes l0l


----------



## scarscar93

Had to re-do my senior pictures tonight, fun fun fun fun:


----------



## SCtinkerbell

scarscar93 said:


> Had to re-do my senior pictures tonight, fun fun fun fun:



Aww dude!! :/ Sorry! I know how you feel. I was suppose to be there for an hour, but I was actually there for three. 

btw! I  your name!


----------



## scarscar93

SCtinkerbell said:


> Aww dude!! :/ Sorry! I know how you feel. I was suppose to be there for an hour, but I was actually there for three.
> 
> btw! I  your name!



I love your name as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankfully, I only had to redo my yearbook picture, since we were notified late on which drape we were supposed to wear.  But I got in and out in half an hour, so that was rather miraculous. The first session was three hours, _that_ was draining. D:


----------



## honeypot:)

Hey! Well im the blondie on the right Im with my awesome dad and sis in one of my favorite places in the world


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

honeypot:) said:


> Hey! Well im the blondie on the right Im with my awesome dad and sis in one of my favorite places in the world



OH  MY GOSH! You are so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Y'all are all BEAUTIFUL!!!...or handsome. Whichever!!

I'm back with more pictures!!!

I was a singing waitress at a dinner-theater.





Another one of my headshots back when I had to take them for my agency when I debuted with commercial work and film acting.





When I was inducted into the National Junior Honor Society.





Just a self-taken picture a few months ago that I stumbled upon. lol





So...yeah. Thats me. I'll prolly be back with more pictures soon. Until then....later!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Y'all are all BEAUTIFUL!!!...or handsome. Whichever!!
> 
> I'm back with more pictures!!!
> 
> I was a singing waitress at a dinner-theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my headshots back when I had to take them for my agency when I debuted with commercial work and film acting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was inducted into the National Junior Honor Society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a self-taken picture a few months ago that I stumbled upon. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...yeah. Thats me. I'll prolly be back with more pictures soon. Until then....later!!



Super pretty Abbi!!!
And I like your braces! I have them too


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Y'all are all BEAUTIFUL!!!...or handsome. Whichever!!
> 
> I'm back with more pictures!!!
> 
> I was a singing waitress at a dinner-theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my headshots back when I had to take them for my agency when I debuted with commercial work and film acting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was inducted into the National Junior Honor Society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a self-taken picture a few months ago that I stumbled upon. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...yeah. Thats me. I'll prolly be back with more pictures soon. Until then....later!!



omgomgomg Ur so pretty!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Abbiiii! I can totally picture you saying everything you post  You just have a happy, hyper face! (That's a compliment, by the way, in case it wasn't clear!)


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> Super pretty Abbi!!!
> And I like your braces! I have them too





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42563324 said:
			
		

> omgomgomg Ur so pretty!





mimiloveswdw said:


> Abbiiii! I can totally picture you saying everything you post  You just have a happy, hyper face! (That's a compliment, by the way, in case it wasn't clear!)



Ok...I dont know if I'm just emotional tonight or what. But when I read those I almost cryed. I was just reading a bunch of old posts by yall about yall saying these super sweet things and I'm like evry one here is soooo nice!! then I see this!! I love y'all guys so much!! its actually sad that my basically BEST FRIENDS...I've never even met!!!! bohoohoo!! I love yall!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ok...I dont know if I'm just emotional tonight or what. But when I read those I almost cryed. I was just reading a bunch of old posts by yall about yall saying these super sweet things and I'm like evry one here is soooo nice!! then I see this!! I love y'all guys so much!! its actually sad that my basically BEST FRIENDS...I've never even met!!!! bohoohoo!! I love yall!!!!



awwhhh


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ok...I dont know if I'm just emotional tonight or what. But when I read those I almost cryed. I was just reading a bunch of old posts by yall about yall saying these super sweet things and I'm like evry one here is soooo nice!! then I see this!! I love y'all guys so much!! its actually sad that my basically BEST FRIENDS...I've never even met!!!! bohoohoo!! I love yall!!!!



*Sniff Sniff* Thanks Abbi


----------



## MickeyisBeast

l0l i can do a handstand, skillz









those are from today hehe. i got quite the commentary from my yankee shirt today i enjoyed it

oh hai juz10 creeping in the background


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

MickeyisBeast said:


> l0l i can do a handstand, skillz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are from today hehe. i got quite the commentary from my yankee shirt today i enjoyed it
> 
> oh hai juz10 creeping in the background



Soooo pretty!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

MickeyisBeast said:


> l0l i can do a handstand, skillz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are from today hehe. i got quite the commentary from my yankee shirt today i enjoyed it
> 
> oh hai juz10 creeping in the background



Nice handstand


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Hi  I don't think I've posted a picture on this thread before...


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mimiloveswdw said:


> Hi  I don't think I've posted a picture on this thread before...



I love it when some of my close friends on here post pictures, so I can put a face with words. But...I'm also following a long on your TR!!! Coming along just swell!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> hi  i don't think i've posted a picture on this thread before...



omg! Ur gorgeous!!!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I love it when some of my close friends on here post pictures, so I can put a face with words. But...I'm also following a long on your TR!!! Coming along just swell!!!



Lol yeahhh that's me! Aw, I'm happy you're reading along! 



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42589578 said:
			
		

> omg! Ur gorgeous!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I'm back with more pics!! lolz
These are from our Spring Break trip this year.


----------



## gatorsfan

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I'm back with more pics!! lolz
> These are from our Spring Break trip this year.



well i cant post any pics of myself but i figured i would compliment on how pretty you are so err yea..


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I'm back with more pics!! lolz
> These are from our Spring Break trip this year.



You look nice.

And thanks for making me miss WDW.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

gatorsfan said:


> well i cant post any pics of myself but i figured i would compliment on how pretty you are so err yea..





TylerFG said:


> You look nice.
> 
> And thanks for making me miss WDW.



Awwww! Thank you guys so much! That just made my day!! I'm sure that both of y'all are gorgeous (or handsome), too!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

l like your sunglasses, Abbi


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> l like your sunglasses, Abbi



lolz, Thanks!! I was shooting a commercial, and the cameraman stepped on them about a month after this picture. So...sadly those sunglasses are no more.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I'm back with more pics!! lolz
> These are from our Spring Break trip this year.



oh gawd! Ur sooo pretty Abbi!!


----------



## grandfloluver

Me at last weeks football game.  I sorta don't like that eye glitter I'm wearing lol

Everyone is looking good


----------



## poohbearluver

grandfloluver said:


> Me at last weeks football game.  I sorta don't like that eye glitter I'm wearing lol
> 
> Everyone is looking good



wow you're really, really gorgeous!


----------



## grandfloluver

poohbearluver said:


> wow you're really, really gorgeous!



You're too nice! Thanks so much! You are really pretty, too!!


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

here's me. taken today. i'm posting pics of me from WDW once I upload them to photobucket


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;42655814 said:
			
		

> here's me. taken today. i'm posting pics of me from WDW once I upload them to photobucket



Omg! Your so preetttyy!!


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42662290 said:
			
		

> Omg! Your so preetttyy!!



aww, thank you


----------



## Laurenalexisc09

This Is Me Two Years Ago When I Still Had Braces in 6th Grade


----------



## scarscar93

I met my favorite band today. :3


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42646911 said:
			
		

> oh gawd! Ur sooo pretty Abbi!!



Thank you so much! I've seriously NEVER had someone tell me that, except on the DIS...and of course my family.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I was in  Walgreens with my mom and this was on sale for $15, so we got it! It's a Vampire Mickey Porch greeter and I'm in love with it!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> I was in  Walgreens with my mom and this was on sale for $15, so we got it! It's a Vampire Mickey Porch greeter and I'm in love with it!



OMG SARS! You're gorgeous!


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42748121 said:
			
		

> OMG SARS! You're gorgeous!


Yeah, sure


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Yeah, sure



Im being serious! Cross my heart!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42748157 said:
			
		

> Im being serious! Cross my heart!



I agree! I Pinky Pie swear that you are SUPER pretty!
Cross my heart, hope to fly
Stick a CUPCAKE in my eye

Had to do it...


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I was in  Walgreens with my mom and this was on sale for $15, so we got it! It's a Vampire Mickey Porch greeter and I'm in love with it!



You look nice.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I was in  Walgreens with my mom and this was on sale for $15, so we got it! It's a Vampire Mickey Porch greeter and I'm in love with it!



You look so pretty 
And I LOVE the Mickey!


----------



## mickey'sbff

I don't really like this photo, cause I think I look fake, but I like the picnicing.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> I don't really like this photo, cause I think I look fake, but I like the picnicing.



Soooo pretty, Sars. Wish I had your looks!! And I LOVE picnik!!!







^^My profile pic on facebook!!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

mickey'sbff said:


> I don't really like this photo, cause I think I look fake, but I like the picnicing.



You look like Pocahontas! Pretty!!



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Soooo pretty, Sars. Wish I had your looks!! And I LOVE picnik!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^My profile pic on facebook!!



Awh Abbi! This is so cute!


----------



## bellesBFF

hi all, i'm new


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I don't really like this photo, cause I think I look fake, but I like the picnicing.



You look nice.


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> ^^My profile pic on facebook!!



SO pretty!!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

bellesBFF said:


> hi all, i'm new



Hi! Yay for posting on DIS!  I go by Erin! Your picture looks nice!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> i don't really like this photo, cause i think i look fake, but i like the picnicing.





lionkingdramaqueen said:


> soooo pretty, sars. Wish i had your looks!! And i love picnik!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^my profile pic on facebook!!



omg u guys are way too pretty


----------



## poohbearluver

just here to check in with some awk pictures of myself


----------



## carlandellie

poohbearluver said:


> just here to check in with some awk pictures of myself



stop being so pretty <3


----------



## poohbearluver

carlandellie said:


> stop being so pretty <3



awwwww shucks <3
but srsly gurl i want to see your face we need some gorgeousness up in here


----------



## mimiloveswdw

poohbearluver said:


> just here to check in with some awk pictures of myself



You're so pretty!!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

We had a "look nice" day at our school and I curled my hair and I liked how it turned out


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

poohbearluver said:


> just here to check in with some awk pictures of myself



omigawsh!!!! ur so pretty, Grace! You have that forever young look. You look like you will NEVER age. 



mimiloveswdw said:


> We had a "look nice" day at our school and I curled my hair and I liked how it turned out



Sooooooo bootiful!! (dont take that wierdly!! I just always say that.) 

You guys are all so pretty, it should be illegal. I'm seriously ready to call in the cuteness cops.


----------



## poohbearluver

mimiloveswdw said:


> You're so pretty!!





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> omigawsh!!!! ur so pretty, Grace! You have that forever young look. You look like you will NEVER age.



thanks you guys


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

poohbearluver said:


> thanks you guys



 No problem!!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Sooooooo bootiful!! (dont take that wierdly!! I just always say that.)
> 
> You guys are all so pretty, it should be illegal. I'm seriously ready to call in the cuteness cops.



Abbi  Thank you!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mimiloveswdw said:


> Abbi  Thank you!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> We had a "look nice" day at our school and I curled my hair and I liked how it turned out



So pretty!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42870559 said:
			
		

> So pretty!



Awh thanks!!


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> We had a "look nice" day at our school and I curled my hair and I liked how it turned out



Cute.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Cute.



Why thank you


----------



## TylerFG

Me and mah awesome Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Me and mah awesome Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


>



The only thing that sucks is that it doesn't make the noise. But I don't really mind.

And lol my avatar.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> The only thing that sucks is that it doesn't make the noise. But I don't really mind.
> 
> And lol my avatar.



Then you have to go around lighting it up and making the noise youself 

Lol, I figured it fit so well for this  The Doctor approves


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Then you have to go around lighting it up and making the noise youself
> 
> Lol, I figured it fit so well for this  The Doctor approves



Lol, I'm actually thinking of making a comedy video with it.


----------



## Tomwdw14

Me at animal kingdom


----------



## TylerFG

Me in my new Dalek shirt with my baby sister Riley. <3


----------



## mickey'sbff

I know I've been posting a lot of pics, but I found these old ones in my phone and wanted to post them. Besides, the last two pictures really show off my personality.




This is from the first day of school.




This is in Ocean City.




I was bored, don't judge.




My friend took this. If I had to describe my personality in one picture, I'd probably use this one.


Sorry about the size. I don't know why their so large.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

0mg it's me and Juz10 Beebah!





l0l but this is me and my bffffz before the homecoming game


----------



## TylerFG

Reposting this for Erin (mimiloveswdw).


----------



## TylerFG

Me in front of a cut-out TARDIS at FYE.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Reposting this for Erin (mimiloveswdw).



I never commented oops

 We're just two awesome people with clown noses, obvs.



TylerFG said:


> Me in front of a cut-out TARDIS at FYE.



This makes me sad the FYE store at my mall closed  Nice picture lol


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> I never commented oops
> 
> We're just two awesome people with clown noses, obvs.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me sad the FYE store at my mall closed  Nice picture lol



Aww, that sucks. There's one at every mall I go to. And thanks.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Me in front of a cut-out TARDIS at FYE.



omgineedtogetoneofthese!!


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42960674 said:
			
		

> omgineedtogetoneofthese!!



Two of them that I went to had one of these. They have them for around 35 bucks.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Two of them that I went to had one of these. They have them for around 35 bucks.



So on the Christmas list!!!


----------



## TylerFG

Bought this at the Halloween store last night.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

hi there.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Omgosh. I'm the only ugly one on this whole site. I'm leaving.


----------



## cristinajohn

Nice to see the faces of users. Its good to see them. By the way you all are nice guys and i just love this site and posts posted by you.


----------



## Emzie

don't say that big_thunder_girl, everyone is beautiful! 
i just had half my hair lobbed off, i was so nervous! here's the outcome:


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Emzie said:


> don't say that big_thunder_girl, everyone is beautiful!
> i just had half my hair lobbed off, i was so nervous! here's the outcome:



Your hair is really pretty


----------



## mickey'sbff

My school picture :/


----------



## cheergirll

it so blurry): 
but this is from my last trip to disney over the summer in front of the castle!
<3


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> My school picture :/



Awwwh, you're so purty


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

cheergirll said:


> it so blurry):
> but this is from my last trip to disney over the summer in front of the castle!
> <3



Your shirt is sooo cute......... N you are so gorgeous!


----------



## cheergirll

awwh thanks!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> My school picture :/



it came it out great sars!!


----------



## CowboyErin

oh hey it's me at the bowling alley at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Emzie

CowboyErin said:


> oh hey it's me at the bowling alley at 3 in the morning.



haha, 3 in the morning? living life to the full!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Me in my Halloween Costume. I was Cookie Monster. Hence the cookies.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

^Epic costume 

I havent worked up enough confidence to post my picture here, so I'm being a stalker and watching all of your faces. O____________O


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Me in my Halloween Costume. I was Cookie Monster. Hence the cookies.



omg, You look so cool!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Me in my Halloween Costume. I was Cookie Monster. Hence the cookies.



such a cute costume Sars!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

big_thunder_girl said:


> ^Epic costume
> 
> I havent worked up enough confidence to post my picture here, so I'm being a stalker and watching all of your faces. O____________O



bahaha, me too 
I'm scared to have my picture out here for the whole world to see, so no picture of me!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

okay, time for a description.
crazy, medium brown, curly hair
dark brown (almost black) eyes
glasses and braces
okay, you can picture me however you want


----------



## big_thunder_girl

PrincessBelle319 said:


> okay, time for a description.
> crazy, medium brown, curly hair
> dark brown (almost black) eyes
> glasses and braces
> okay, you can picture me however you want



As I imagine you, you look fine!!

*sigh* heres mine.

kinda tall
Um, not..The skinniest person ever. (thats for sure)
thick, messy, dark brown, straight(ish) hair
green eyes
glasses
no life.


----------



## peter.scott279

I didnt realize that many of you are still under aged or just kids, it became obvious with so many in braces, but I am not sure if most genuinely needed to wear one or are all trying to improve their teeth settings.


----------



## PrincessBelle319

peter.scott279 said:


> I didn’t realize that many of you are still under aged or just kids, it became obvious with so many in braces, but I am not sure if most genuinely needed to wear one or are all trying to improve their teeth settings.



well, this is the teen board, and yes, many teens have braces.
and the age to join is 13.


----------



## fruto95

peter.scott279 said:


> I didnt realize that many of you are still under aged or just kids, it became obvious with so many in braces, but I am not sure if most genuinely needed to wear one or are all trying to improve their teeth settings.




Did you ever have braces. and I am 15 with braces  but I only have em' for a year and get them off quite soon!


----------



## grandfloluver

me and my best friend at a football game! I'm the one with brown hair and minnie mouse hat on.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh hey
my outfit for tonight's jv game <3

I tried to cover my school's name lol.


----------



## scarscar93

yes, I got a Hello Kitty onesie.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

scarscar93 said:


> yes, I got a Hello Kitty onesie.



You are so pretty!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Hannah, Valerie, Catherine---you girls are just gorgeous!! Love the onesie too haha!

This was for our "formal" last Saturdayy


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Hannah, Valerie, Catherine---you girls are just gorgeous!! Love the onesie too haha!
> 
> This was for our "formal" last Saturdayy



You look nice.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> You look nice.



Thank you, my fellow Hipster Timelord


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Thank you, my fellow Hipster Timelord Clown



Fixed. XD


----------



## mimiloveswdw

tylerfg said:


> fixed. Xd



haha <3


----------



## Sports Blondie

when the class of 2011 invaded WDW. me (green shirt) and a few friends taking it easy on Kilimanjaro Safari 




picture from my trip to WDW this past summer




recent cheer action shot <3


----------



## Angryhenfan95

I don't know how everyone feels about the whole hunting thing, so my apologies ahead of time.


----------



## Angryhenfan95

Angryhenfan95 said:


> I don't know how everyone feels about the whole hunting thing, so my apologies ahead of time.


Never mind, the pic won't upload


----------



## grandfloluver

mimiloveswdw said:


> Hannah, Valerie, Catherine---you girls are just gorgeous!! Love the onesie too haha!
> 
> This was for our "formal" last Saturdayy



Well, Thanks!! 

You're really pretty, too!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

scarscar93 said:


> yes, I got a Hello Kitty onesie.



sorry I'm so late, but I NEED THAT!!!!  lol <3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i'm a rebel wearing mickey mouse pajamas


----------



## grandfloluver

i got dressed up a few weeks ago!!


----------



## MagicDan

This is from my vacation in NJ.


----------



## kikiasumi

http://fav.me/d4lgcbe
http://fav.me/d4lgc5p

lol from my webcam so not the best but whatev's :'D


----------



## Emzie

grandfloluver said:


> i got dressed up a few weeks ago!!


oh my goodness, you're gorgeous!


----------



## poohbearluver

just got a new shirt for my favorite band :')


----------



## StarTunnel

poohbearluver said:


> just got a new shirt for my favorite band :')



Where on Earth did you get that?  *must. buy. 1D. stuff*


----------



## Disney~Cutie

poohbearluver said:


> just got a new shirt for my favorite band :')



You're very pretty 
And I ordered an "I love Niall" shirt a couple of weeks ago. I can't wait for it to come


----------



## poohbearluver

StarTunnel said:


> Where on Earth did you get that?  *must. buy. 1D. stuff*



ordered it from skreened.com/insidedirection 



Disney~Cutie said:


> You're very pretty
> And I ordered an "I love Niall" shirt a couple of weeks ago. I can't wait for it to come



thanks so much 
that's awesome!


----------



## TylerFG

[/IMG]

It's been a while since I posted something, so here's me wearing a fez. Fezzes are cool.


----------



## grandfloluver

Emzie said:


> oh my goodness, you're gorgeous!



Oh gosh, thanks! I wouldn't go that far, but I appreciate it!


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

My best friend and I at SPACE tour (im on the left)


----------



## Dr.Pluto

It's been a few years since i've been on the Dis and I figured I'd do a little updating =)





 That was at one of my marching contests last year =)


----------



## big_thunder_girl

D: Awful, I know.  And thats only the top of my head... LOL but anyway, I felt like I needed to show myself (or... 2/10 of myself) just because well, everyone else is...


----------



## disneedust1429

me in the middle 





me in the very front on the left


----------



## Disney~Cutie

My Up All Night: Yearbook edition came!!! yhrgtdfrsd
So did my Niall shirt, which you can kinda see in the background.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> My Up All Night: Yearbook edition came!!! yhrgtdfrsd
> So did my Niall shirt, which you can kinda see in the background.



ROYBN! U are sooooo pretty, as I have told you! <333

I like Niall too :3


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;43796862 said:
			
		

> ROYBN! U are sooooo pretty, as I have told you! <333
> 
> I like Niall too :3



Awww, thanks Bec :3
Yay for Niall!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Awww, thanks Bec :3
> Yay for Niall!!!



anytime ♥ 

yayayyayay for Niall! haahah! 
FD soon!!


----------



## PrincessKendall

Hey guys I haven't been on since august of last year, so i thought id post another picture!


----------



## PrincessKendall

AND id like to add this photo of me doing to american idol experience last trip !


----------



## Disney~Cutie

PrincessKendall said:


> AND id like to add this photo of me doing to american idol experience last trip !



That's super cool! If I could sing, I'd totally try it!


----------



## PrincessKendall

Disney~Cutie said:


> That's super cool! If I could sing, I'd totally try it!



It was honestly the best experience of my life


----------



## grandfloluver

me before a basketball game  
we were doing a dance and i just didn't feel like getting up hehe


----------



## ILoveDisney1998

me daydreaming like usual


----------



## jmercer25

nvm.


----------



## Emzie

I went skiing in Austria last week, and it was so incredible that I just have to upload some pictures!












DINNER TIME


----------



## AndreeaScott

You Guys really enjoyed the trip to WDW.  You photographs are too good.  very soon I am also be their then I will also upload my pics..


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

...


----------



## carlandellie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44479387 said:
			
		

> Otay so here's a semi-decent picture of me Its with my 1D CD  (sorry if its fuzzzy I took it with my webcam)



Oh my gosh, you are gorgeous!
and go One Direction!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

carlandellie said:


> Oh my gosh, you are gorgeous!
> and go One Direction!



Oh yeah! U going to the concert?


----------



## carlandellie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44481373 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! U going to the concert?



I wish, but when they come to my state I'll be in Disney


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

carlandellie said:


> I wish, but when they come to my state I'll be in Disney



haha well at least its Disney!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44479387 said:
			
		

> Otay so here's a semi-decent picture of me Its with my 1D CD  (sorry if its fuzzzy I took it with my webcam)



You're soooo pretty, Becca 
And yay for 1D!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> You're soooo pretty, Becca
> And yay for 1D!!!





carlandellie said:


> Oh my gosh, you are gorgeous!


Thanks xx


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44479387 said:
			
		

> Otay so here's a semi-decent picture of me Its with my 1D CD  (sorry if its fuzzzy I took it with my webcam)



Becca you are too cute!! We're at 53 days until the concert, right?

AH!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> Becca you are too cute!! We're at 53 days until the concert, right?
> 
> AH!!



aw thank you! !

YES! !!!!!!!

I'll shoot u a PM with my tix to tell u where I'm sitting, they should be coming soon


----------



## PurpleDucky

TylerFG said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> It's been a while since I posted something, so here's me wearing a fez. Fezzes are cool.



Random pop in... 3 years since I posted, but whatever.

But anyways.

Where's your bow tie? I heard bow ties were pretty cool too


----------



## TylerFG

PurpleDucky said:


> Random pop in... 3 years since I posted, but whatever.
> 
> But anyways.
> 
> Where's your bow tie? I heard bow ties were pretty cool too



Sadly, I don't have one. Tragic, I know, lol.


----------



## TinkerbellTara

I love everyone's photos  You're all so pretty!


----------



## chrissafer

I haven't been here in literally forever!
My senior pictures are huge and I really don't feel like resizing them so I'll just post the smallest one lol






And I was bored and edited this one I took with my longboard myself and I thought it looked pretty cool!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Haven't posted here in a while.











Yes, I know. I have problems.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44479387 said:
			
		

> Otay so here's a semi-decent picture of me Its with my 1D CD  (sorry if its fuzzzy I took it with my webcam)



Ah! Give me some your gorgeousness Becca-boo!


----------



## scarscar93

[well something went wrong with this picture]

from the showcase I was in last night~


----------



## mickey'sbff

This is me on stage during tech week from the show I was in last weekend and the weekend before. It's obviously not a good picture of me, and I obviously look horrible, but it's a good "in the moment" shot, I guess.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Haven't posted here in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. I have problems.





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ah! Give me some your gorgeousness Becca-boo!



uh! U crazyay girl! U should give me some of YOURS!



mickey'sbff said:


> This is me on stage during tech week from the show I was in last weekend and the weekend before. It's obviously not a good picture of me, and I obviously look horrible, but it's a good "in the moment" shot, I guess.



U look great!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Everyone looks great!!! Here's a recent picture of me


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Everyone looks great!!! Here's a recent picture of me



Oh my gosh ur hair is so blonde! 
I'm jealous!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44730621 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh ur hair is so blonde!
> I'm jealous!



Thanks!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

school benefit like 2 months ago with some friends


----------



## BornThisWay

As they say on Dinosaur.. BRACE YOURSELF! Big pictures 






I'm new here, and this picture helps explain me. So imagine, this chick with a Disney obsession! 

Ok no here's me on the same night.. Flash was bright so I'm squinting


----------



## grandfloluver

haven't posted a pic in a while, so i thought what the heck










curly and straight hair!


----------



## soccercruiser87

grandfloluver said:


> haven't posted a pic in a while, so i thought what the heck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curly and straight hair!



great pics! very pretty


----------



## Hooves

Who needs to be pretty when you can make faces like this?




Remembered why I never wear my hair up, I look like a criminal:




Camera?Omg:




And the reason why I have a sorry excuse for a side-fringe:




Hair isn't dyed, it's just the different light


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

Its been a while since i've posted a picture...or anything really so i thought i might as well update. this was after my band concert a cauple weeks ago


----------



## Emzie

Taylor_moonwalker said:


>



absolutely gorgeous dress and hair!


----------



## TylerFG

Me in Liberty Square/Frontierland last August.


----------



## w0nderland

this is me. 





and i dyed my hair red;


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Everyone looks so nice omg! Seriously!

Anyway

Haven't posted a picture in a while so hi I go by Erin here and my hair is insane.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Everyone looks so nice omg! Seriously!
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Haven't posted a picture in a while so hi I go by Erin here and my hair is insane.



You look cute!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> You look cute!



Well thanks! So do you!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Great pics everyone! 

Haven't posted a pic in while, here's one of my cousin Sarah and myself at Cracker Barrel


----------



## TylerFG

Me demonstrating my sexyness at a friend's house the other day.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Me demonstrating my sexyness at a friend's house the other day.



I was not expecting this when you texted me

omg


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> I was not expecting this when you texted me
> 
> omg



I'm sexy and I know it!


----------



## StephaniexMarie

*hi *


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> I'm sexy and I know it!



I'm so happy you do 



StephaniexMarie said:


> *hi *



Stephanie! You're so pretty!!


----------



## StephaniexMarie

mimiloveswdw said:


> Stephanie! You're so pretty!!



Aww Erin, thank you


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Finally showing my face. :x Picture from like a year ago, but still lookin' the same.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Hey guys, I'm back! 




I'm on the right!


----------



## TOT_Boy_

Wow, its been almost 3 years since i've posted here.... Hello everyone! My names adam 





 This is what i look like  (hairs a tad shorter now though) 
I hope everyone has a pleasant night


----------



## scarscar93

all dolled up for prom~


----------



## cindys_castle2011

had to re-teach myself how to do this.. and idk if it will even work! Who'd think I'd be spending one of my summer days after my first year of college back on the TB.. weird.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

minniemouse440044 said:


> Hey guys, I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right!



still as hawt as evur.


----------



## princesskelz

Since I haven't posted pictures in over a year or two.















Oh and I graduated from high school!


----------



## StitchfansJr

I graduated high school, too. 




that's my nephew, Liam. he's 17 months old. xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> still as hawt as evur.



thanks bby(;



princesskelz said:


> Oh and I graduated from high school!





StitchfansJr said:


> I graduated high school, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my nephew, Liam. he's 17 months old. xD



CONGRATS GURLZZZ!






WAHHHHOOOO GRADUATION!


----------



## lpe_bratz

StitchfansJr said:


> I graduated high school, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my nephew, Liam. he's 17 months old. xD





minniemouse440044 said:


> thanks bby(;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS GURLZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAHHHHOOOO GRADUATION!



Congrats Allie & Rachellllll. Gorgeous as ever. :]


----------



## lpe_bratz

Here are a few of my senior photos taken in Disney :]























Annnnd since it was Mother's Day...


----------



## soccercruiser87

minniemouse440044 said:


> Hey guys, I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right!



welcome back! it's been a while.. still very pretty


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Here are some recent photos of me. They were taken on Friday:





Me and one of my friends who was also at the prom. She loves One Direction, like me. I'm on the right 





Me and another friend who was at the prom too. I'm on the left.





Im on the near right.





I'm on the far right.





I'm on the left.





My friend Suzanne and I. This was the second of just the two of us. We had a similar one in the first photo. I'm on the right.





My friends Suzanne, Paige and I with another random guy, right before I went home. I'm on the far right


----------



## scarscar93

lpe_bratz said:


>



This is such a cute picture!

oh, and I graduated today c:




(literally the only picture anyone took that you can see all my decorations and my expression isn't totally unflattering)


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

​


----------



## minniemouse440044

hey hey! from the other night!


----------



## BK228

This is a recent picture of myself at my 16th birthday party with my friend Heaven!!


----------



## BK228

Just practicing my dance moves! Lol


----------



## Reberella

*Me and my very best friend (also known as TinkerBrig here on the Dis)... I'm on the right hand sign





On the right again....





The most recent.... having some fun in the Disney Store *


----------



## TinkerBrig

Reberella said:


> *Me and my very best friend (also known as TinkerBrig here on the Dis)... I'm on the right hand sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most recent.... having some fun in the Disney Store *



hey there very best freind! the Disney store was fun...i loved the picture of us with the Woody and Buz shirts!


----------



## WDWFreakOfOklahoma.

Two of me and my mom on our mom/daughter trip to Disney last year.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i'm 
sexy
and
i 
know 
it


----------



## BK228

_Can anybody guess which one is me? haha_


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> ​


Stunningly beautiful. Enough said.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh hey
it's me with sorcerer mickey


----------



## MickeyisBeast

not naturally curly hair





not naturally straight hair





naturally 1D


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> not naturally curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not naturally straight hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturally 1D



stunningly beautiful, enough said


----------



## grandfloluver

i'm a total angel lol jk :3





me and the bestie






scrunched my hair! me and Sarah match lol


----------



## BK228

...


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Everyone is so so pretty/handsome!!

This is me el oh el


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mimiloveswdw said:
			
		

> Everyone is so so pretty/handsome!!
> 
> This is me el oh el



You are so pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> Everyone is so so pretty/handsome!!
> 
> This is me el oh el



your so pretty! x


----------



## TinkerbellTara

Hey, this is me!  Everybody else is so pretty & handsome!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

oh hey it's me in the figment giftshop
sporting an adorable figment hat
#geekyfan


----------



## charliebrown

TinkerbellTara said:


> Hey, this is me!  Everybody else is so pretty & handsome!



that is an awesome lava lamp.


----------



## TinkerbellTara

Haha, thanks!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

in MK a few days ago


----------



## soccercruiser87

MickeyisBeast said:


> in MK a few days ago



I was at MK a few days ago and definitely saw someone wearing that same outfit lol what day were you at MK?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

soccercruiser87 said:


> I was at MK a few days ago and definitely saw someone wearing that same outfit lol what day were you at MK?



the 5th was when i wore that outfit


----------



## soccercruiser87

MickeyisBeast said:


> the 5th was when i wore that outfit



Yea I definitely saw you then or at least someone that was wearing the same shirt with minnie ears lol MK was so crowded tho! lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> Yea I definitely saw you then or at least someone that was wearing the same shirt with minnie ears lol MK was so crowded tho! lol



Omg that's crazy lol and yeah, this whole past week it's been crowded! That's summer at Disney for you lol


----------



## soccercruiser87

MickeyisBeast said:


> Omg that's crazy lol and yeah, this whole past week it's been crowded! That's summer at Disney for you lol



Yea you're right lol are you still at Disney?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

soccercruiser87 said:


> Yea you're right lol are you still at Disney?



No ): I got home 2 days ago


----------



## soccercruiser87

MickeyisBeast said:


> No ): I got home 2 days ago



Aww  hate when vacations end lol but I bet you had a great time


----------



## Stitch4Prez




----------



## big_thunder_girl

Youre adorable. O______o


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Stitch4Prez said:


>



No, like really.
Youre adorable. :3


Excuse my creepiness.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

MickeyisBeast said:


> the 5th was when i wore that outfit





soccercruiser87 said:


> Yea I definitely saw you then or at least someone that was wearing the same shirt with minnie ears lol MK was so crowded tho! lol



Oh my goodness guys!! I was there on the 5th too!!!!!!!  But I didn't see you guys... :/ I'm SUPER depressed to be back to normal life... :|


----------



## scarscar93

from the trip my dad & I took to CA a few weeks ago. Miss it so much.





and from camp last week, haha.

and one without the shades:


----------



## Stitch4Prez

big_thunder_girl said:


> No, like really.
> Youre adorable. :3
> 
> 
> Excuse my creepiness.


I know I am, that's why I have a girlfriend.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Oh my goodness guys!! I was there on the 5th too!!!!!!!  But I didn't see you guys... :/ I'm SUPER depressed to be back to normal life... :|



That's awesome! Wish we could've set up a Teen DISboard Meet at the MK that day but didn't know if anyone from the DIS was going to be there that day  

I definitely understand being depressed going back to normal life, I always hate leaving WDW.


----------



## grandfloluver

Normally don't pull my bangs back, but I did here 





Messy bun!


----------



## grandfloluver

scarscar93 said:


> from the trip my dad & I took to CA a few weeks ago. Miss it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from camp last week, haha.
> 
> and one without the shades:



Looks like you had fun! I took my picture with that same statue omg lol


----------



## CowboyErin

hey look it's my face


----------



## charliebrown

CowboyErin said:


> hey look it's my face



Why did I laugh so hard at your caption?


----------



## Qmaz246

charliebrown said:


> Why did I laugh so hard at your caption?



Well, for whatever reason you laughed, i did too.

Oh, and i would post a picture, but it would be drowned by everybody's wonderful pictures........


----------



## Thunder Mountain Man

You have a lot of replies


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Qmaz246 said:


> Well, for whatever reason you laughed, i did too.
> 
> Oh, and i would post a picture, but it would be drowned by everybody's wonderful pictures........



i'm sure you can fit in with everyone else's wonderful pictures


----------



## Reberella

Got contacts!


----------



## Qmaz246

Reberella said:


> Got contacts!



Is that why your eyes are open that wide? 

And I'll post a picture from last year, when I had short hair....


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## Qmaz246

Is that your car? Or just you showing off your driving skills?


----------



## Pixiedust95

this is me and my sister on our way to Mickey's not so Scary Halloween Parade! I'm the one with dark hair.


----------



## lpe_bratz

TinkerbellTara said:


> Hey, this is me!  Everybody else is so pretty & handsome!



Your EYYYYES. They're gorgeous!



Best friend's baby kitty!







4th of July







Amusement park monkeys






Clubbing


----------



## poohbearluver

100% fierce


----------



## theffaddict

Disney-Obsessed said:


> You are so pretty!


For real.


----------



## theffaddict

From my most recent Disney trip


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my friends and i went to the park and tried to be cool


----------



## carlandellie

MickeyisBeast said:


> my friends and i went to the park and tried to be cool



Gorgeous, like always.


----------



## carlandellie

am i pretty yet


----------



## theworldneedscolor

My costume for the Halloween party at Disneyland!


----------



## wdwtwins

.


----------



## scarscar93

sup


----------



## grandfloluver

cheer has started so here are some pics of me and my friends:




yeahhh....i am right on top hollaaaa 









yo


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## gatorsfan

me and my buddies after a successful Search and rescue mission minus the rescue part 

im the one with the fingure pointing to him the red stickers arent actually there i just had to cover or patches due to a stupid regulation

we had to find an airplane thats emergency beacon was going off turns out it was just set off by a rough landing thank god everyone was ok


----------



## Hungergames24

Irish_Mike said:


> Please excuse the ugliness.



I think you are hot!!! ))) Love the pic


----------



## Hungergames24

Jonas said:


> Hi



Hot!!!!! Can i date you?? Hahahaha lol!


----------



## Pixiedust95

This is me and my friend Alex!! For my graduation gift my mom is taking me and her to Disney this coming Spring Break!! I am so excited! oh and I'm on the left!


----------



## MagicDan

hi


----------



## Jonas

Hungergames24 said:


> Hot!!!!! Can i date you?? Hahahaha lol!


Haha, Thank You. That picture is over a year old. I have much longer hair now.


----------



## Jasmineriver

Hi, this is me 6 months ago going to the beach








[/IMG]


----------



## stitch5ever

basically im minnie mouse


----------



## grandfloluver

i just got back from my Christmas trip


----------



## OKW4EVA

Love your shirts.

Me out in the snow.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

.


----------



## Ditz

*I went skiing today with my best friend in the world. This is us on the chair lift heading up the slopes. I am the one with the North Face hat.*


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## MickeyisBeast

YOU'RE SO PRETTY, ALLie


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## MickeyisBeast

erin you're so pretty


----------



## CowboyErin

MickeyisBeast said:


> erin you're so pretty



thank you! so are you


----------



## grandfloluver

Y'all as in Erin, Sarah, and Allie are gorgeous  
I have beautimous frands


----------



## minniemouse440044

I doubt anyone will remember me because it's been FOREVER since I've posted. And I bet almost everyone who's from the good ole days are here anymore.
Well so long 8th grade Rachel and say hello to the freshman in college Rachel with red hair!!


----------



## PrincessTori96

Hiya! Everyone looks so nice! 
This is from last weekend, when I met Prince Naveen wearing my Tiara insiped outfit... 




And this is me with my family on my 16th birthday cruise on the Disney Fantasy. 




And the photo in my signature is me meeting Gaston in my Belle dress.


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't normally post picture of myself, but this is me.


----------



## -DisneyFreak-

Before school!


----------



## llamasrcooll

minniemouse440044 said:


> I doubt anyone will remember me because it's been FOREVER since I've posted. And I bet almost everyone who's from the good ole days are here anymore.
> Well so long 8th grade Rachel and say hello to the freshman in college Rachel with red hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! I totally remember you, but I'm sure you don't remember me! I was llamasrcool (anne), but I forgot my password and I just made a new account xD
> 
> Good to see you anyway, you look great!


----------



## disprincess4ever

PrincessTori96 said:


> And this is me with my family on my 16th birthday cruise on the Disney Fantasy.




Thats so cool your sweet 16 present was a cruise! lol thats what i totally was wishing for. Got some disney toys instead but its all good


----------



## carlandellie

I got my hair done so...


----------



## RachelInWonderland

this is the default picture I use for most of my profile pictures  






in epcot with neptune and his dolphins!






annnnd this one is from about five months ago with DBF


----------



## Darkwing Duck

minniemouse440044 said:


> I doubt anyone will remember me because it's been FOREVER since I've posted. And I bet almost everyone who's from the good ole days are here anymore.
> Well so long 8th grade Rachel and say hello to the freshman in college Rachel with red hair!!



I remember you! We didn't really talk I think but I remember seeing your username all the time


----------



## disneygirl520




----------



## DreamfindingJordan

Here I am with Yehaa Bob!
It's kinda an old picture, but this is me!


----------



## grandfloluver

this is from my last vacay


----------



## Darkwing Duck

Took this picture in the new Fantasy Land this past January. Me my girlfriend and the Great Goofini


----------



## mstinson14

Hi, I'm Megan



This is me with my friend, Kivett,on the cruise I went on last May



This is me with my friend, Anna,on the bus on my way to sing for the governor


----------



## gatorsfan

Hey Ya'll I've been gone for awhile but I'm gonna try and come back now I doubt anyone remembers me I think all of my friends have left the boards but heres me from this weekend while I was working at the Airshow.


----------



## disneygirl520

gatorsfan said:


> Hey Ya'll I've been gone for awhile but I'm gonna try and come back now I doubt anyone remembers me I think all of my friends have left the boards but heres me from this weekend while I was working at the Airshow. http://s1189.photobucket.com/user/gatorsfan96/media/IMAG1363_zps79cdbaad.jpg.html



I remember you!!


----------



## scarscar93

cupcakes to celebrate finishing my freshman year of college, whaddup


----------



## disneygirl520

scarscar93 said:


> cupcakes to celebrate finishing my freshman year of college, whaddup



Woo!! I've got one more week and then finals. I cannot wait to be done!!


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

x


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## disneygirl520

I like taking pictures of myself when I ride in the car.


----------



## Cinderella8

Me at the Ohio State Fair a year or two ago with my pig! I'll try to get a more recent pic


----------



## disneygirl520

My favorite moment from our cruise.


----------



## jessidoll

I don't think I've posted a picture here so this is me.


----------



## TylerFG

It's been a while since I posted a picture of my *sexy* face, so here ya go.


----------



## PrincessTess

Well im still pretty new and like never post.. and know basically nobody.. but ill just post a picture of me anyway. 




Ignore the oversized northface. its not mine.


----------



## jessidoll

PrincessTess said:


> Well im still pretty new and like never post.. and know basically nobody.. but ill just post a picture of me anyway.
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Tessica1228/media/photohbj_zps1fd4f0d5.jpg.html
> Ignore the oversized northface. its not mine.
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Tessica1228/media/Tess_3_zps6f38161c.jpg.html
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/T...e-4e6f-bfb9-3e0b969d2ab9_zps2e9d4456.jpg.html



Well welcome to the Boards! You're really pretty btw.


----------



## BK228

That's a recent picture of me. I call that my thoughtful pose.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Sorry for the pic being so big...I've never posted a pic and decided I finally would. This is from before prom in April.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Haven't posted here in awhile, but I thought now would be a perfect time to show myself again. NO BRACES!


----------



## FlamePrincess

I am new and wanted to introduce myself with this thread


----------



## Cinderella8

FlamePrincess said:


> I am new and wanted to introduce myself with this thread



Welcome to the boards  Yay a braces buddy!!


----------



## SummarLea

Hey everyone! My names Summar! I haven't been on Disboards in the longest time, I thought I start with posting my picture =)


----------



## soccercruiser87

Great pics everyone! Everyones looking great!


----------



## tiffaneeee

What's up everybodayyy! 

yeah I'm a newbie here  going to WDW next week for the first time ever! wheeee!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I had my senior pictures today


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I had my senior pictures today



you're so pretty, sarah! 
i am jealous of your long hair, btw


----------



## spursboy13

I'm pretty sure it's clear that I'm the one on the left. Anyway, this was like, a year ago so I might post another next week when I come back from Disney, or something.


----------



## grandfloluver

Cheer has started back finally! 















I apologize for the hugeness of all my pics. I never resize them lol


----------



## Orreed

.


----------



## Silvermist20

You guys are all so pretty! I wish my mom would let me put a pic of me.


----------



## Newsies

Halloween selfie time!  I'm the cowardly lion haha


----------



## GoofyFunyun

..


----------



## AdmiralTyler

This is a pic I took of myself while testing out the new camera filters for iOS7:





Sorry I couldn't make it any bigger :/


----------



## Silvermist20

My mom is finally letting me put my picture on here! This was from my last trip in September.


----------



## maps823

This is from Thanksgiving! I'm so happy I finally figured out how to post a picture


----------



## disfreak24

Hello! I haven't been on here for a while so I hope some people remeber me!





this is my sister and I with the dapper dans (I am on the right). Sorry for how big it is!


----------



## DisneyDweller

So I'm new to posting on the boards so this is a first. But I'm the guy on the right and my friend (who doesn't like disney  ) is on the left. I like meeting new people so feel free to message me!!!!   (P.S. sorry the picture is massive)

[URL=http://s750.photobucket.com/user/cameroon54/media/IMG_9801_zps6cb63b54.jpg.html][IMG]http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx144/cameroon54/IMG_9801_zps6cb63b54.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## revroy

Ok I have many faces:




Me as a mad scientist character I do in my shows as a children's evangelist.





Me as a Safari big game hunter character I do in my shows as a children's evangelist.





Me as a Monster hunter (think steam punk Van Helsing) character I do in my shows as a children's evangelist.





and Me at WDW





And one more with the DW at F&W Festival


----------



## AdmiralTyler

Here's a more recent pic of me. As you can see, I've shaved all my facial hair off.


----------



## shortstuff95




----------



## Orreed

.


----------



## Qmaz246

I'm new here, but I'm hoping to become more immersed in Disney for my trip in May, so I'm hoping to come here more often. Here's me from maybe 2010:


----------



## Qmaz246

This thread has gotten some inactivity........so....Bump!


----------



## Qmaz246

Whoops, realized I just posted my Profile picture....here we go, me being Captain America:


----------



## KingdomKeepersFinn

Me during my trip in February.


----------



## Qmaz246

KingdomKeepersFinn said:


> Me during my trip in February.



Wo wo wo, can we get a close up....of those pins?


----------



## mdinme

Hey! Im going in August. Who else??


----------



## Qmaz246

mdinme said:


> Hey! Im going in August. Who else??



I think...you have the wrong thread......use this one:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2902632&page=16


----------



## disnemma

Me during our April 2014 trip!


----------



## Pixie666

love gaston


----------



## Orreed

I work at a bouncy house birthday party place and I get to be very close friends with Elsa


----------



## mayora13

so cute!


----------



## Orreed

mayora13 said:


> so cute!


Thanks!


----------



## AshBriSmi

soccercruiser87 said:


> Time for a new thread.
> 
> Same rules as before.
> 
> Now, lets see everyone.


How do you post a picture??


----------



## AshBriSmi

Hi I'm Ashlee!!
I'm the red head in this picture 



Here I am kissing my little brother



And here is one of me being silly and doing the pose used way too often: the duck face


----------



## mayora13

I feel weird putting my face here, because everyone is so beautiful.. ;;^_^


----------



## gaige

I just wanna say... i SOO wanna wear this Maleficent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hat! Isn't it cute as OMG?!<iframe style="width:120px;height:240px;" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" frame border="0" src="//ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com/widgets/q?ServiceVersion=20070822&OneJS=1&Operation=GetAdHtml&MarketPlace=US&source=ss&ref=ss_til&ad_type=product_link&tracking_id=opticalillu0a-20&marketplace=amazon&region=US&placement=B00IOX0H9E&asins=B00IOX0H9E&linkId=56WBWWB4PSCLUYTD&show_border=true&link_opens_in_new_window=true&price_color=08F50F&title_color=0888F9&bg_color=FF210A"> </iframe>


----------



## gaige

Ayyah


----------



## Stitchypoo626

My parents don't want me to post pictures of me on here.


----------



## Pearlgem

My parents wouldn't want me to either.


----------



## LilPiglet

Doing what I love to do last week, getting ready to play some Soccer. I sure look like I am in game time mode.


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

Goodbye Dis Boards.


----------



## TianaPrincess

This post is to give everyone a glimpse of my face to go along with my posts. BTW, love all the photos I looked at.


----------



## Silvermist20

Why is everyone so gorgeous (jelous tears) I need to find and post an updated picture. The picture I put on this thread a while ago is old.


TianaPrincess said:


> This post is to give everyone a glimpse of my face to go along with my posts. BTW, love all the photos I looked at.


Is the silver thing by your neck a peircing?


----------



## TianaPrincess

Silvermist20 said:


> Why is everyone so gorgeous (jelous tears) I need to find and post an updated picture. The picture I put on this thread a while ago is old.
> 
> Is the silver thing by your neck a peircing?


Actually no, they are stick on diamond gems.


----------



## Silvermist20

TianaPrincess said:


> Actually no, they are stick on diamond gems.


Oh ok, it looked like a peircing for a second and I thought that it looked like it would hurt right there.


----------



## TianaPrincess

Silvermist20 said:


> Oh ok, it looked like a peircing for a second and I thought that it looked like it would hurt right there.


I do like piercing and I will probably get my nose ring and belly button pierced once I turn 18 next year in January, but never there because there is no fat in that area and like you said it would really hurt.


----------



## Silvermist20

TianaPrincess said:


> I do like piercing and I will probably get my nose ring and belly button pierced once I turn 18 next year in January, but never there because there is no fat in that area and like you said it would really hurt.


Yeah. The only pericings I have right now are one in each of my ears and I've always thought about the possibility of getting my nose and belly button, but then I thought hmm, maybe not. The only other pericings I would think about getting are a second hole on my earlobes, but even that I think not (I'm a weenie). I don't know, the only reason I thought that was a pericing at first is because I see people get pericings everywhere now.


----------



## TianaPrincess

Silvermist20 said:


> Yeah. The only pericings I have right now are one in each of my ears and I've always thought about the possibility of getting my nose and belly button, but then I thought hmm, maybe not. The only other pericings I would think about getting are a second hole on my earlobes, but even that I think not (I'm a weenie). I don't know, the only reason I thought that was a pericing at first is because I see people get pericings everywhere now.


I have both ear lobes pierced and also 1 piercing in each ear in the cartilage. I do love the glue on sticky body gems though for my neck line.


----------



## TianaPrincess

I am so smiley because I found The Dis.


----------



## Riff Off Gal

Everybody's pictures are fantastic. I am going to try something new and add a video of me singing the "The Cup Song" from Pitch Perfect. I don't know if it will work or not.


----------



## mickyminnie890

Riff Off Gal said:


> Everybody's pictures are fantastic. I am going to try something new and add a video of me singing the "The Cup Song" from Pitch Perfect. I don't know if it will work or not.



Wow that's really good!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Riff Off Gal said:


> Everybody's pictures are fantastic. I am going to try something new and add a video of me singing the "The Cup Song" from Pitch Perfect. I don't know if it will work or not.


----------



## Riff Off Gal

mickyminnie890 said:


> Wow that's really good!!





Silvermist20 said:


>


Thanks, when I taught myself that it took about 10 days to get it down with no difficult.


----------



## ElsaColon

Here I am lounging on an empty mainstreet in May. I miss it so much!


----------



## Riff Off Gal

ElsaColon said:


> Here I am lounging on an empty mainstreet in May. I miss it so much!


That is a fantastic photo and you are so very pretty. How did you get to take a photo like that with no guest in the Park?


----------



## ElsaColon

Riff Off Gal said:


> That is a fantastic photo and you are so very pretty. How did you get to take a photo like that with no guest in the Park?



Waited for the park to clear out and just hung around until we were the last ones there


----------



## Luke v

Don't know many people here yet, but what's a better way of getting to know people


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

grandfloluver said:


> This is me at WDW! Still, don't have a picture without braces!


 ROLL TIDE ROLL- THE ALABAMA CRIMSON TIDE


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

mickyminnie890 said:


> Wow that's really good!!


Very good plz post more


----------



## Riff Off Gal

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> Very good plz post more


Thanks. I will see what I can do in the future.


----------



## Dotheimpossible.art

I have a bunch of selfies from disney but I forgot my eyebrow pencil and I look like a serial killer, so here's a cute one.


----------



## Cinderelly98

This is one of my favorite Senior Pictures.


----------



## MorganR

The name is Morgan  

How is everyone!?


----------



## Bridgett_Anna




----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

Me and my BFF during school spirit week: Disney Day. I am Snow White and she is Minnie Mouse.


----------



## dclmaniacs

Late to this thread haha.. but I'm molly


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nice to meet you! You're beautiful btw. 


dclmaniacs said:


> Late to this thread haha.. but I'm molly


----------



## dclmaniacs

GoofyFunyun said:


> Nice to meet you! You're beautiful btw.


thank you


----------



## EPPSKID3

http://api.ning.com/files/l8tah2vEx...dCCElJr-QsERE2D3y/PhotoGrid_1381809598589.jpg
Im the kid on the far right


----------



## Karyn C.

))))))


----------



## lavenderturtles

Been a while since anyone has posted here, eh? Gonna kick it back off with a slightly older (but not too old! Like a few months maybe) picture of me  My hair is blue now but i generally look the same LOL


----------



## MishyMouse21799

Hi everyone!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

when the sun gets in your eyes lol


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Not really a teen anymore (ok, not at all tbh), but I used to spend a lot of time here and like to check in occasion. Here's me with the Queen of the Magic Kingdom *peep my old non-slip work shoes* :


----------

